# Pulled Pork... Best time to foil? and more importantly WHY??



## jstanford

Think I know the answers but you guys are the professionals, got one waiting in the fridge for tonights marathon smoke-a-thon


----------



## culpepersmoke

I'm by no means the professional or even as experienced as the other folks here however I foil are around 165 or so (no earlier then 160) and leave it foiled till it hits 200 or above. Then it gets wrapped in towels and finds a nice resting spot in a empty cooler.

Why? I think it speeds the process along a little bit but more importantly I think the meat is more tender when completed. The down side is the bark isn’t really “crunchy” as it get’s softened up by the juices as well. When I foil I’m prone to put just a little extra moisture in the foil like a little apple juice or maybe a touch of beer. Really depends on my mood and what I have around.


----------



## miamirick

i believe when you foil it trapps in the juice, (add some apple juice) and makes the meat more tender in the end,  butt you do lose the crust in the process


----------



## rdknb

I agree that the foiling may make it a bit more moist, but for me I so love the bark that I do not foil.  I suggest you try it both ways and pick the one that suits you.

Warren


----------



## pandemonium

i dont foil either and they come out plenty juicy


----------



## meateater

I foil at 160*-165* and take it till 200* then let it rest


----------



## bacardi

Meat cannot absorb much smoke after 140f, I would foil at around that temp.  My most recent butt, I smoked until 145f, and brought the butt inside and finished in a 5qt crockpot.  A covered crockpot is very close to foiling.  It's also well insulated, so at your desired temp of let's say 200f, you cut the heat and now you're in the resting stage, right in the crockpot compared to dirtying up a cooler.  You can even pull your pork right in there and after it's done, if your crockpot has a warm setting, when you're ready to serve your guests, turn it to warm.


----------



## jstanford

I'm more confused now?!?!?! The question lives on


----------



## eman

Bacardi said:


> Meat cannot absorb much smoke after 140f, I would foil at around that temp.  My most recent butt, I smoked until 145f, and brought the butt inside and finished in a 5qt crockpot.  A covered crockpot is very close to foiling.  It's also well insulated, so at your desired temp of let's say 200f, you cut the heat and now you're in the resting stage, right in the crockpot compared to dirtying up a cooler.  You can even pull your pork right in there and after it's done, if your crockpot has a warm setting, when you're ready to serve your guests, turn it to warm.


Meat will absorb smoke as long as you apply smoke to it . The smoke ring quits forming at around 140 degrees F.  if you wrap in foil and use towels for insulation ,You shouldn't dirty a cooler. Foil at 160 -165 w/ some liquid and back on the heat till 200+ .Wrap in heavy foil into an ice chest insulated w/ towels or a blanket for at least an hour and it should stay hot for 4 or 5 hrs.

 If you want a crusty bark skip the foiling and just smoke to 200 degrees and let rest for 1 hr then pull


----------



## Bearcarver

I agree with the "foil at 165˚" crowd, but "RdKnB" said it best in---"[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I suggest you try it both ways and pick the one that suits you."[/color]

Bearcarver


----------



## jirodriguez

For your first time foil at 165-170, take the internal temp to 200-210°, rest it for 1-2 hrs., pull and enjoy!!

Once you feel you have a good handle on them try one unfoiled. Main thing is it will take a lot longer unfoiled, but the bark is quite good - also when you cook unfoiled lower your cooking temps to 210-220.

Remember you rub flavor is primarily on the outside of the meat, so don't be afraid to "go big" on the flavor, once it is pulled and all mixed together it will even out the flavor across the entire thing.


----------



## jstanford

When using my Charcoal Smoker, The pork turned out great, now that I'm using a propane smoker and able to dial the temp to 225 on the nose, It takes FOREVER to get to temp, My pork this weekend never hit above 170 and I had to serve it like that..... With the charcoal, i would get temp spikes all the time 250,300,200,etc and it cooked in 6-8 hours and tasted GREAT.... I'm beginning to wonder if the perfect temp is my achilles heel. Yes, I have calibrated the thermometers


----------



## deannc

Bacardi said:


> Meat cannot absorb much smoke after 140f, I would foil at around that temp.  My most recent butt, I smoked until 145f, and brought the butt inside and finished in a 5qt crockpot.  A covered crockpot is very close to foiling.  It's also well insulated, so at your desired temp of let's say 200f, you cut the heat and now you're in the resting stage, right in the crockpot compared to dirtying up a cooler.  You can even pull your pork right in there and after it's done, if your crockpot has a warm setting, when you're ready to serve your guests, turn it to warm.


Foil at 140*? Don't like any bark?  It's been my experience that it takes 3 to 4 hours to reach 140*, not really a lot of time to develop much bark.  And usually that's just about long enough to get a spritz or two in.  Do you wrap  yours at 140*?  How does resting a double foil wrapped butt, in two towels, dirty up a cooler?  There may be some rare situation that comes up causing someone to finish in an oven or crockpot as you suggest, but IMO, shouldn't be the norm.  If it is the norm, might as well start it in the crock and get you some liquid smoke and give a neighbor the smoker.  Just sayin.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







 


JStanford said:


> When using my Charcoal Smoker, The pork turned out great, now that I'm using a propane smoker and able to dial the temp to 225 on the nose, It takes FOREVER to get to temp, My pork this weekend never hit above 170 and I had to serve it like that..... With the charcoal, i would get temp spikes all the time 250,300,200,etc and it cooked in 6-8 hours and tasted GREAT.... I'm beginning to wonder if the perfect temp is my achilles heel. Yes, I have calibrated the thermometers


I've been bumping my propane smoker up to about 240* for butts.  As someone else mentioned to me before on here, 225* is good for ribs.  At 225* it does take time to reach temps, for example my last butts I done 2, 9 pounders, one finished in 11 hours and the other 12 hours and this was at 235* to 245*.   Previously at 225* a 9 pounder could take me upwards of 15 hours.  I've went back to foiling mine at 165* because I had difficulties getting out of the stalls on 3 or 4 straight smokes.  As others suggested, try both ways and see what works best for you.


----------



## deannc

JS - as you know, smoking a pork butt is a time consuming adventure...it's filled with a lot of fat and connective tissue and could take hours to render the fat and breakdown the connective tissue.  A good planning figure is 1 1/2 to 2 hours a pound, low and slow.  The pay off is usually very worth the time invested..

As for why some folks use foil, bottom line I think is that it accelerates the cooking process.  I respect those who don't use it, as I've said, I've tried a few attempts without it and dealt with major stalls, so I choose to use it.  But foil traps heat and moisture around the meat, accelerating the rendering of fat and the breakdown of connective tissue into soft gelatin. 

The downside to foiling is that the bark softens and won't be as chewy.  I have recently read an article that after taking the butt up to 190* or so in foil, unwrap it, put it back in the smoker to take it up to 200*-205* which will dry the bark back out.  You would then either wrap again or cover in a foil pan to rest an hour.  I have not tried this method yet, however, it's on my short list.


----------



## jstanford

I feel better about bumping up to 240 or so, I can invest all the time I need to but I was concerned about it taking sooooo long compared to my textbook smokes on the charcoal when I was able to baby sit it... A luxury I don't always get. I will continue to use the propane smoker with the advice you all have given me. I am confident that I will be showing some Q-Views of my smokes to come but i'm in the learning stage right now.... What's the worst that can happen, you still get to eat your mistakes! Gotta love that


----------



## dick foster

I don't foil at all unless I'm putting it in a cooler and stalling for time until it's time to eat or something. I don't pull it out of the smoker till it's 190 min to a max of 200 or so. It's solely a time till dinner type of thing with me.

When I get the meat done and ready to pull roughly at the same time we plan to eat, I just put a foil hat or cover over it for 30 mins or so to slow down the temp loss while the juices redistribute. After that it's pull it and dig in.


----------



## scarbelly

Bearcarver said:


> I agree with the "foil at 165˚" crowd, but "RdKnB" said it best in---"[color= rgb(24,24,24)]I suggest you try it both ways and pick the one that suits you."[/color]
> 
> Bearcarver


I agree with Bear on this. Most importantly don't forget the qview and to send a sample to the two of us for uh "quality control" is what we call it this week


----------



## thunderdome

Ok...has anyone ever tried to

Smoke to 165. Then foil to 200, then take out of foil, apply some more rub, and put back on the smoker till 210? Seems like you might get a nice extra bark sorta burnt ends style


----------



## Bearcarver

Hmmm, That's a great idea. It might have to go back in a pan, because of it wanting to fall apart by then, but it sure sounds like a good idea!

Bear
 


ThunderDome said:


> Ok...has anyone ever tried to
> 
> Smoke to 165. Then foil to 200, then take out of foil, apply some more rub, and put back on the smoker till 210? Seems like you might get a nice extra bark sorta burnt ends style


----------



## corn cob

Man has been cooking meats with fire for almost a Million years...."Modern Day" BBQ (whole Hogs etc) is usually traced back to Colonial times...400 plus years ago...generally in/to the Carolina Colonies..  To my knowledge the use of tin foil in BBQ (As A Crutch) is a modern "fast food" practice..only being in place for maybe 3 or 4 decades. ~~ Only in very recent history does man need, a Roll of Tin Foil, A Pound of Brown Sugar, A Quart of Apple Juice, Swaddling Clothes, and a 48 Quart Igloo Cooler to Cook ..XYZ....(You fill in the blank)

When to foil? Don't!! ...  Learn to Cook instead.

Why Foil?... Other than the obvious..I don't have a clue. 

Fun!


----------



## jirodriguez

Corn Cob said:


> Man has been cooking meats with fire for almost a Million years...."Modern Day" BBQ (whole Hogs etc) is usually traced back to Colonial times...400 plus years ago...generally in/to the Carolina Colonies..  To my knowledge the use of tin foil in BBQ (As A Crutch) is a modern "fast food" practice..only being in place for maybe 3 or 4 decades. ~~ Only in very recent history does man need, a Roll of Tin Foil, A Pound of Brown Sugar, A Quart of Apple Juice, Swaddling Clothes, and a 48 Quart Igloo Cooler to Cook ..XYZ....(You fill in the blank)
> 
> When to foil? Don't!! ...  Learn to Cook instead.
> 
> Why Foil?... Other than the obvious..I don't have a clue.
> 
> Fun!


Course by that logic we should all abandon our cars and just walk everywhere.... heh-heh.

Foil really is just personal taste, no real right or wrong as long as you get the results YOU like.... unless you are doing competition smoking then its the resulst the judges like.


----------



## Bearcarver

Corn Cob said:


> Man has been cooking meats with fire for almost a Million years...."Modern Day" BBQ (whole Hogs etc) is usually traced back to Colonial times...400 plus years ago...generally in/to the Carolina Colonies..  To my knowledge the use of tin foil in BBQ (As A Crutch) is a modern "fast food" practice..only being in place for maybe 3 or 4 decades. ~~ Only in very recent history does man need, a Roll of Tin Foil, A Pound of Brown Sugar, A Quart of Apple Juice, Swaddling Clothes, and a 48 Quart Igloo Cooler to Cook ..XYZ....(You fill in the blank)
> 
> When to foil? Don't!! ...  Learn to Cook instead.
> 
> Why Foil?... Other than the obvious..I don't have a clue.
> 
> Fun!


LOL Good one!

Maybe we can take our horse & buggy to pick the hog up over at Charles Engle's house too?

Bear

OOOOPS, Didn't see yours Johnny. It was on the last page all by itself.


----------



## corn cob

Naw...go ahead and use you Car/Truck, but on your way back, you may as well stop by the grocery store and pick up your Canned Biscuits, Instant Grits, Imitation Cheese, Instant Mashed Potatoes, and for dessert, a Chocolate Cake in a box...... Don't forget the canned icing....







Enjoy!


----------



## jstanford

We used to walk everywhere but then they invented the automobile! Some things are better with advancements.... Not sayin' that the food wasn't good way back when but there is a reason God put brown sugar, paprika, chili powder, salt, pepper, etc on this earth.. To make a rub recipe! Long live the rub....Long live the bark!


----------



## jirodriguez

Corn Cob said:


> Naw...go ahead and use you Car/Truck, but on your way back, you may as well stop by the grocery store and pick up your Canned Biscuits, Instant Grits, Imitation Cheese, Instant Mashed Potatoes, and for dessert, a Chocolate Cake in a box...... Don't forget the canned icing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




 Oh I definately agree there are a lot of "modern day" advances I could do without  -  instant mashed potato's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I usually foil just for the reduction in cooking time and all the drippings I get to keep in the foil.


----------



## Bearcarver

Corn Cob said:


> Naw...go ahead and use you Car/Truck, but on your way back, you may as well stop by the grocery store and pick up your Canned Biscuits, Instant Grits, Imitation Cheese, Instant Mashed Potatoes, and for dessert, a Chocolate Cake in a box...... Don't forget the canned icing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Wow, all that because many of us use aluminum foil?

Maybe you could get rid of your ECB, your Brinkman Pitmaster Deluxe Offset, and your 3 Propane fryers, and go strictly with your favorite campfire cooking. You don't need all of those modern "crutches".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jstanford

I looked back in some of my old history books from school, ancient civilizations cooked all thier food on offset smokers and the ones who didn't opted for their propane smokers. This dates back to the early 1700's according to the book. In 1812 they invented the drive-thru and it all went downhill from there, just sayin'


----------



## corn cob

For those who understand, no explanation is needed

For those who do not understand, no explanation is possible......

Cheers!


----------



## pokey

FWIW From this newbies limited experience: I've done a whoppin' three butts, all without foil, 5 - 7 lb range. They took anywhere from 16 to 18 1/2 hours at 250 and came out great. I admit I love a crispy bark, though. Some of the shorter times I've heard folks talk about I assume are possible/happening because of foiling.

I tried foiling ribs using 3-2-1 timing at 250 and thought the meat was too soft. But others I served to thought it came out great.

I think the bottom line is a matter of taste. We're all into this, among other reasons, because we like to make a better meal than you can buy. But the definition of "better" is purely subjective.

And since I use a pellet grill, I won't even wade into the "modern convenience" debate.


----------



## jstanford

I'm just having fun! I love the fact that we all have different opinions and convictions but what it all boils down to is a common ground we call BBQ! The love of preparing,cooking,sharing,eating and so on, I consider you all my friends... that's not a tear, I got something in my eye!?


----------



## cowgirl

lol  Great thread!  I'm a non foiler myself... It seems to come down to a matter of preference.


----------



## jstanford

So Cowgirl, your smoked bologna pictures inspired me, did the top cuts and it turned out AWESOME... Trying the cream cheese jalepeno thing this weekend..... Again, Thanks


----------



## cowgirl

JStanford said:


> So Cowgirl, your smoked bologna pictures inspired me, did the top cuts and it turned out AWESOME... Trying the cream cheese jalepeno thing this weekend..... Again, Thanks


Great!! I'm so glad to hear! Thanks for letting me know, I'm glad it turned out well for you.


----------



## lucky13

OK, what if you brought it up to 140, foiled to 150 then off with the foil till 160 then back on again at 170 etc, etc, etc??  Sure, you would waste a lot of time and foil but it would make the "Gotta Foil er's" and the "Don't Foil er's"  both happy.  And, maybe insead of actually using aluminum foil you use wet palm leaves like in Hawaii since they have been doing that for hundreds of years??  I think that covers about all arguements both ways! 

Just tryin to keep the peace.


----------



## cowgirl

Lucky13 said:


> OK, what if you brought it up to 140, foiled to 150 then off with the foil till 160 then back on again at 170 etc, etc, etc??  Sure, you would waste a lot of time and foil but it would make the "Gotta Foil er's" and the "Don't Foil er's"  both happy.  And, maybe insead of actually using aluminum foil you use wet palm leaves like in Hawaii since they have been doing that for hundreds of years??  I think that covers about all arguements both ways!
> 
> Just tryin to keep the peace.


LOL.... Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

The point is:

Those who foil are right.

Those who do not foil are right.

Those who call foiling a crutch, and liken it to c[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]anned biscuits, instant grits, imitation cheese, and instant mashed potatoes, as if their way is the only way are wrong.[/color]


----------



## jstanford

Do any of you foil your instant mashed potatoes? What temp do you foil them? I can't get the temp probe to stick very well, anyone else have this issue??


----------



## cowgirl

JStanford said:


> Do any of you foil your instant mashed potatoes? What temp do you foil them? I can't get the temp probe to stick very well, anyone else have this issue??




 I like a good bark on my taters. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## bacardi

eman said:


> Meat will absorb smoke as long as you apply smoke to it . The smoke ring quits forming at around 140 degrees F.  if you wrap in foil and use towels for insulation ,You shouldn't dirty a cooler. Foil at 160 -165 w/ some liquid and back on the heat till 200+ .Wrap in heavy foil into an ice chest insulated w/ towels or a blanket for at least an hour and it should stay hot for 4 or 5 hrs.
> 
> If you want a crusty bark skip the foiling and just smoke to 200 degrees and let rest for 1 hr then pull


Many have reported that the rate absorbing of smoke greatly goes down at 140-145...I'm just not good with wrapping, whenever I start wrapping, juices go everwhere and get on the exterior of the foil.

 


DeanNC said:


> Foil at 140*? Don't like any bark?  It's been my experience that it takes 3 to 4 hours to reach 140*, not really a lot of time to develop much bark.  And usually that's just about long enough to get a spritz or two in.  Do you wrap  yours at 140*?  How does resting a double foil wrapped butt, in two towels, dirty up a cooler?  There may be some rare situation that comes up causing someone to finish in an oven or crockpot as you suggest, but IMO, shouldn't be the norm.  If it is the norm, might as well start it in the crock and get you some liquid smoke and give a neighbor the smoker.  Just sayin.


I wrap at 140-145.  Crockpot takes too long when you could just use the microwave, Just sayin.  Once you use foil, you're no longer smoking.  If you think you're still BBQing, then an oven/crock pot should still be considered BBQing :)


----------



## jirodriguez

Try using foil pans, they are much sturdier and work great!

 


Bacardi said:


> Many have reported that the rate absorbing of smoke greatly goes down at 140-145...I'm just not good with wrapping, whenever I start wrapping, juices go everwhere and get on the exterior of the foil.


----------



## eman

Bacardi said:


> Many have reported that the rate absorbing of smoke greatly goes down at 140-145...I'm just not good with wrapping, whenever I start wrapping, juices go everwhere and get on the exterior of the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrap at 140-145.  Crockpot takes too long when you could just use the microwave, Just sayin.  Once you use foil, you're no longer smoking.  If you think you're still BBQing, then an oven/crock pot should still be considered BBQing :)


Please show me the post from reputiple sources that say that meat quits takeing on smoke at 140???


----------



## bacardi

eman said:


> Please show me the post from reputiple sources that say that meat quits takeing on smoke at 140???


I have never used the word quits; I said decreases.  I backup my statement with actual real world experience.  I smoked ribs, one rack 3-2-1 and one 6-0-0 at the same time keeping the wood chips going for the whole six hours.  The 3-2-1 had identical smokiness compared to the 6-0-0.  If you google what you said you can find many examples of this a few to take your side of the debate, however, I'll assume you won't deem them as reputable or "reputiple" so I challenge you to produce a source to prove me wrong.  :)


----------



## cowgirl

Here's a beef rib comparison I did while camping one time..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ribs-beans-and-jalapeno-cornbread-on-the-fire  

Just thought I"d throw that out there.


----------



## shooterrick

Ok I foil.  I smoke unfoiled to internal of between 150-165 depending on the wood I am using and how much smoke I want.  I then foil the but and take to 200-210.  For some time I have been putting the butt in a foil pan and then covering tight with foil.  At that point I set the pan on a cookie sheet in the smoker to make it a bit easier to handle and avoid tears or sticking on the grate.  At top temp I go to a cooker or insulated box such as a microwave or warmed oven to rest for 45-60 minutes.  During the rest the temp will still rise 10-15 degrees and the moisture will redistribute though the meat to equilibrium throughout the cut.  About the bark:  yes a crustier bark can be had by not foiling.  For me I do not use a prepared finishing sauce but take the natural flavored juice from the pan when pulled and laddel it over the pulled pork and mix in.  If you have a good rub that is all I need for a finishing sauce.  I also inject my butts with applejuice as a carrier mixed with my rub.


----------



## dick foster

Here here.


----------



## erik

I foil after it hits temp and I'm pulling it off the smoker. I like to keep it foiled and in a cooler for an hour to rest. During the smoke I don't foil pulled pork.


----------



## jake628

*WOW .... what an interesting discussion.  I like all the suggestions and makes me want to try doing a shoulder.  But will need some guidance from the group.  *

*One thing I have noticed when reviewing the posts and other sites is most are cooking with a good size piece of meat like 7 to 10 pounds.  Now I have a 3-1/2 lb shoulder and need to know what kind of adjustments I need to make.  I like the foil method but need a little help from you experts on this subject.*

*#1-- Yes I will do a rub.  In fact I was given some rub from Famous Dave's to use.*

*#2 -- Should I inject or marinade?  *

*         If yes on inject what should I use?*

*         If yes on the marinade again what do I use and for how long?*

*#3 --  What is the best cooking temp?*

*#4 -- What is the estimated time to reach the 160 temp and final product?*

*#5 -- What type of wood works best with pork?*

*#6 -- Should I spritz while cooking and how often?  Any particular liquid best?*

*Thank you in advance for putting up with my questions.  I am really looking forward to doing my first pulled pork and want it to be good.*


----------



## Bearcarver

jake628 said:


> *WOW .... what an interesting discussion.  I like all the suggestions and makes me want to try doing a shoulder.  But will need some guidance from the group.  *
> 
> *One thing I have noticed when reviewing the posts and other sites is most are cooking with a good size piece of meat like 7 to 10 pounds.  Now I have a 3-1/2 lb shoulder and need to know what kind of adjustments I need to make.  I like the foil method but need a little help from you experts on this subject.*
> 
> *#1-- Yes I will do a rub.  In fact I was given some rub from Famous Dave's to use.*
> 
> *#2 -- Should I inject or marinade?  *
> 
> *         If yes on inject what should I use?*
> 
> *         If yes on the marinade again what do I use and for how long?*
> 
> *#3 --  What is the best cooking temp?*
> 
> *#4 -- What is the estimated time to reach the 160 temp and final product?*
> 
> *#5 -- What type of wood works best with pork?*
> 
> *#6 -- Should I spritz while cooking and how often?  Any particular liquid best?*
> 
> *Thank you in advance for putting up with my questions.  I am really looking forward to doing my first pulled pork and want it to be good.*


Hi Jake,

This would do better if you were to start your own thread on the "Pork" section, but I'll answer some.

These are MY opinions:

#1 -- Good

#2 -- I do not inject ( If you inject, you have to worry about the 4 hour danger zone rule).

#3 -- Between 225˚ and 240˚.

#4 -- I think they say they say 1 1/2 hours per pound, but every piece of meat is different.

#5 -- A bunch of them are good--Apple, Cherry, Hickory, Peach, etc. For Pulled Pork, my favorite is Apple.

#6 -- That's up to you too. If you do, don't spritz before the first 2 hours. When I spritz Pork, I use a mix of 2 oz of any decent BBQ sauce & 4 oz of Apple juice. When I spritz Beef, I do the same thing & same amounts, but I substitute Worcestershire for the BBQ sauce. Put a little of that mix in when you foil it too.

Bear


----------



## jstanford

Wow! I never had a post past two or three responses, Great info on this!! Thanks everyone, BTW..... Q-View photos of my best Pulled Pork to date, Had much success with the propane smoker this weekend, ran out of propane just as she hit 196degrees..... That was a close one


----------



## rdknb

JStanford said:


> Wow! I never had a post past two or three responses, Great info on this!! Thanks everyone, BTW..... Q-View photos of my best Pulled Pork to date, Had much success with the propane smoker this weekend, ran out of propane just as she hit 196degrees..... That was a close one




that is why I invested in another spare tank lol


----------



## jstanford

PICKING ONE UP THIS WEEKEND.....HAPPENED AROUND MIDNIGHT..... Yuk, I would only cart my fat a$$ out of bed for 2 things.... A house fire or a 200 degree golden brown melt in your mouth and hands bark covered sauce dripping 8 lb pork shoulder! Wahoooooo


----------



## bacardi

Here's a post that shows there's little value to spritzing:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...basting-mopping-and-spritzing-just-cut-it-out

It will soften bark and increase cooking time by you opening the door.  Best advice if you want to spritz, is to do it AFTER the butt is done and off smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

I didn't spritz the Chuckie I just did. Instead, I just took what I would have spritzed it with, and added it to the foiled package I put back into my smoker at 165˚.

This worked really great, and will probably be my method going forward.

Here is the one I mean:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99125/chuckie-step-by-step-with-qview

Bear


----------



## dick foster

#1 It's OK to start using someone else's rub at first but eventually you'll want to make your own rub to be called a real smoker. It's just like baking a cake with a boxed mix or making it from scratch.

#2 No and No. Just rub it and put it in the smoker and leave it there until it's time to take it out.

#3 Anywhere from 225 to 250. I cook at 225. The main theme here is low and slow, that's where the flavor and tenderness comes from.

#4  IMHO The final temp for a shoulder should be no less than 190, even 170 is pretty low. Some go as high as 200 or even a tad more. I say anywhere from 190 to 200 and you're golden.

Plan on a minimum of 1.5 hrs per pound but plan on longer or shorter by a large margin. The idea is to allow yourself plenty of time if you have a specific time to eat and have a cooler standing buy if the piece of meat decides it's done sooner. It's all in the piece of meat and how long it takes to get to the target temp. Something that you just can't predict and never will be able to reliability. Not if you're cooking it correctly anyway.

#5 Hickory. You can use a mix of say Oak or Apple with Hickory but from where I come from (the south were BBQ was invented, specially pulled pork) pork needs at least some hickory smoke to be done right.

#6 NO! Put the meat in the smoker and leave it alone to cook. Keep the lid closed, damn it. If you're looking you ain't cookin. The less you mess with it, the better it will be. Learn to have some patience and keep yer mitts off till it's time to pull it and eat it. If you want something to do, you can always use the time it's smoking to mix up the slaw and a finishing sauce or even better whip up a batch of hush puppies. If you're doing it right it should take almost all day or all night so you have pleaty of time to do the other stuff. If you can't do that then just sit on your hands unless you're adding fuel or wood. Mow the lawn, rake some leaves, watch a game, chase the old lady some or chase the neighbors old lady, change the oil in your car etc. but leave the meat alone to cook.


----------



## jake628

JStanford said:


> Wow! I never had a post past two or three responses, Great info on this!! Thanks everyone, BTW..... Q-View photos of my best Pulled Pork to date, Had much success with the propane smoker this weekend, ran out of propane just as she hit 196degrees..... That was a close one


*I have been a fan of gas grills since the late 70's.  But when I ran out of propane, twice while cooking, I switched over to natural gas.  I know it cuts down on being portable but I have never run out again.  And when I decided to get a smoker I only considered electric.  No more propane for me.  I know to each their own.*


----------



## erik

@jake628 

*#1-- Cool. Like others said, you'll eventually want to make your own. The fresher the spices/herbs the better. *

*#2 -- If you're new to it? Nah. For pork shoulder or any other big cut, I don't marinade. Just hit it with dry rub. For smaller meats, to me it's a toss up. In general (and this isn't any hard and fast rule, just my experience) you either marinade or rub. Early on I made the mistake of trying to do too much with the meats. Don't confuse yourself or complicate the cook. The good flavor is already in the meat if you cook it right. Keep it simple.*

*#3 --  For pork shoulder and other big cuts, I like 240-250. For things like ribs and chicken, I'll stick to 220-225 slavishly. *

*#4 -- For pulled pork I take it to 195-200 internal. If you want to slice it, I'd take it to 180. You are safe to eat it at 160, but taking it higher will make it tender.*

*#5 -- Wood: Since I'm from Michigan, I typically incorporate Apple or Cherry wood. Right now I have 3 pork shoulders on the smoker and I'm doing a mix of Hickory and Apple. *

*#6 -- I would spritz, but make sure you let the meat cook for 5-6 hours before you think about spritzing. I typically spritz whenever I'm cracking the lid, which isn't much. When I'm checking temps or if I'm flipping the meat. But I don't lift the lid solely to spritz. Not a big deal if you skip the spritzing, I just find it adds a touch of flavor. I typically use either apple or orange juice mixed with a bit of apple cider vinegar. *


----------



## sqwib

I like bark, I smoke to 200 degrees then foil, towel and place in cooler for at least 2 hours.

The rest in the cooler is one of the most important steps into a good PP I have noticed differences in the meat form a 1 hour rest to a 2+ hour rest, another important step is you need to let it rest outside the cooler.

Once I remove it from the cooler, I will open up the towels and tent the foil, the more steam I get the less open I leave the foil.

So to me, the foiling at 165 or not to foil is not as important as the rest time... for a moist tender easy pull pork anyhow.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## jake628

*Many thanks to all who have replied to my post.  I guess the only question that has me confused is from the title of the post ... should I use foil or not?  It sounds like it helps tenderize and keep the meat moist overall.  Please keep in mind my shoulder is only 3-1/2 lbs so not sure if I should use it.  *

*To SQWIB .... I like your post but would your times hold for my size shoulder?  I don't have a cooler per sa but do have a insulated soft sided bag available.*


----------



## bbsurfsib22

As I'm reading all the replies , have two 8lb bone-in butts ready to hit 160, think I'll try one foiled & the other not, well see how they turn out; I'll just keep temp between 220-250; the unfoiled butt, should I just keep spraying it or baste it???, anyhow, well see what happens!


----------



## noboundaries

All right, a resurrected thread! 

BBsurfslB22, the bark on the 160F wrap will be soft.  The bark on the no wrap will be crunchy and oh so satisfying.  Personally I like wrapping at 180F but I smoke hot n fast at 300F.  The bark softens so little it is hard to tell the difference compared to the no wrap.  Plus I still capture some of the gelatin, which is pure flavored protein.  You don't capture as much as you do when you wrap at 160F but you still get a nice amount to add back to the meat.  Just something to think about the next time you do two butts.


----------



## shelton573

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 19, 2015





I'll add to this. This is one of the butts I did last weekend. I smoked at 275-285. I don't wrap when it hits 160, I wrap whenever it stalls and on this particular smoke I wrapped them all at 170ish. I also like to let them sit at the stall for a little bit and let the bark build up the. I throw in foil with butter, rub and brown sugar. When they hit 203 I pull them out and drain the juice for a finishing juice and throw the butts in the cooler. The bark on these were nice and firm even after being foiled. Good luck!

Shelton


----------



## mummel

Im doing 2 butts this weekend.  I've never foiled.  I thought I would try one foiled.  At what IT do you guys normally foil?


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Im doing 2 butts this weekend.  I've never foiled.  I thought I would try one foiled.  At what IT do you guys normally foil?


I personally foil at 165°.

I think most who foil are somewhere in that neighborhood.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

mummel said:


> Im doing 2 butts this weekend.  I've never foiled.  I thought I would try one foiled.  At what IT do you guys normally foil?


A couple options:

At the stall, no matter what the IT: soft bark but lots of melted collagen you can add back without the fat at the end of the smoke or the next day. 

180F IT: a solid bark almost like no wrap and you still get about half the melted collagen you can add back to the meat.  For me this is the best of both worlds.  Once I wrap I crank the heat up on the smoker to about 350F until I get an IT of 203-205F.  Rest and eat.


----------



## mummel

It may be tricky to try and get both butts to finish around the same time, and let them to sit for 1-2 hours.  I know if no-foil, I get maybe 2.33 hours / lb.  What about foiled?


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Hello , I'm one of the "no foil " guys , i see no reason to (except when arush is needed .

Mine go on a 225*F Smoker and stays there until it reaches 205*F   . Works great for me , and I get great Bark ! ! !













200x200px-ZC-ed935da5_Betty004[1] (200x200) (2) (2



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015


















900x900px-LL-4f1087ff_005[1] (900x506) (2) (900x50



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015


















12518_10152464053153929_1659885016045459284_n[1].j



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 30, 2015







Have fun and . . .


----------



## Bearcarver

oldschoolbbq said:


> Hello , I'm one of the "no foil " guys , i see no reason to (except when arush is needed .
> 
> Mine go on a 225*F Smoker and stays there until it reaches 205*F . Works great for me , and I get great Bark ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12518_10152464053153929_1659885016045459284_n[1].j
> 
> 
> 
> __ oldschoolbbq
> __ May 30, 2015


But Stan,

Wouldn't the Piggy be Juicier without the little Booties???

Bear


----------



## cedar eater

I have foiled so far, but I'm considering experimenting with dry brining and not foiling. I want a minimum of four hours of smoke before checking the IT, then foiling at 160-165 andtaking it to 200. I inject and spritz with a mixture of sweet, salty, tart or sour, and tangy or savory. Birch syrup is both sweet and savory. Apple cider vinegar is both sour and tangy. Maple syrup is just sweet. Apple juice is just tart. Worcestershire sauce and soy sauce fill in the gaps. I throw extra spritz mix inside the foil before sealing. You can't go wrong with foiling, but I'm willing to believe that a tactic like dry brining seals moisture in and helps you get through stalls without excessive drying, and produces a more satisfying bark.


----------



## wizardfishin

I have smoked two pork shoulders now.  The first one I cooked at about 250 or 275 and did foil when the internal temperature reached about 165.  It seemed to help it power through the stall.  I cooked my second pork shoulder last weekend, and I did not foil it.  I also cooked it at a higher temperature, closer to 300 the whole time.  I liked the texture and tenderness of the pork shoulder not foiled just fine, and don't think I will foil again unless I get in a time crunch.  I should also mention that I brine my shoulders overnight the night before smoking. Edit:  I should add that foil seems to make more of a difference in cook times if you cook on a lower temperature.


----------



## mummel

I got one dry brining from this morning and will start smoking it tonight.  I tried completely unbrined last time and I think it was a little dryer and lacked the flavor salt adds.  That was coming off another butt I did which I over brined and added waaaaaay too much salt.  That one was dry and tasted bad, I screwed it up (but I wanted to test the salt's limits).  So there is a fine line.  But I think my wife and I prefer a lightly, 24 hour dry brined butt.  Will know more after this one.


----------



## chewmeister

The term "dry brining" seems like a contradiction in terms.


----------



## stickyfingers

Lots of opinions!! Time, temp and appearance. I go by sight. Right color, right bark...time to wrap.


----------



## Bearcarver

chewmeister said:


> The term "dry brining" seems like a contradiction in terms.


Soaked in Dust?


----------

